# Hi There!



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Newly registered, but I've been lurking for some time! What fantastic ideas you all have! This is our first year as an 'official' amateur haunt and I can't tell you all what unbelieveable inspirations you've all been!

Glad to be here!

-Pandora


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

We are glad that you made the decision to crawl up from the grave and join us! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to have you here. Good luck on your haunt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome Pandora!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Pandora..


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

*Thanks Everyone!!*

I appreciate the warm welcome!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

the warm welcome my just be a wet shoe.....a little squishy too....?


darkrosemanor said:


> I appreciate the warm welcome!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to te forum. You've come to the right place for ideas.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello, welcome to the forum and be sure and post some pics.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, maybe pyro did a no-no in your shoe???


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard - I'm a newbie HantForum COTN and I'm loving it! Hope you do too.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Pandora. It is an amazing group of people here, and we look forward to your input as well.


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok, maybe pyro did a no-no in your shoe???


Frighteners, you're cracking me up! :lolkin:


----------



## kati_werewolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm Kati, I'm a college student, and I was so excited to find hauntforum, I love halloween so much!!!! Anyways I have a collection of halloween masks (werewolves mostly) but I look forward to talking to you guys


----------



## brifro (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi.


----------



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the Fourm


----------

